
RBS says it has resolved debit card computer glitch - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-37658559
======
tankenmate
And a few years back they outsourced all their back office work to India, and
some journalists are now openly saying that their chickens are coming home to
roost. They have been fined multiple times now for similar problems...

